

How the NSA scandal hurts the economy - richtr
http://globalpublicsquare.blogs.cnn.com/2013/07/15/how-the-nsa-scandal-hurts-the-economy/

======
bigiain
For what it's worth - I've got clients and colleagues asking hard questions
about data jurisdiction and data sovereignty in the last 6 weeks. The old
"obvious answers" to cloud storage and computing are no longer considered
quite so straightforward. Can an Australian company be considered to be doing
"due diligence" if storing customer data on Amazon's cloud? Or Azure? Or
AppEngine/Heroku/Rackspace/Force.com? I've even got clients asking if there
are MessageLabs equivalents that're solely under Australian law instead of US
law?

Personally, I don't trust the Australian Security Intelligence Organisation to
be any less morally corrupt that the NSA - though I hold some small comfort
from the fact that they're significantly less well funded and almost certainly
don't have the small country sized staff of Math PhDs that the NSA have…

Even though I don't assume we (here in Australia) have any better protection
against government snooping - everyone I talk to seems to understand that
acknowledging and accepting the risk of local government snooping is something
easily explained to customers/shareholders/judges than having to explain why
you stored confidential information on cloud services that you knew were under
foreign surveillance.

My response has been to (bring forward the implementation of) "encrypt all the
things". I suspect this is already costing US businesses - I wonder if
Dropbox/GDrive/SkyDrive are noticing reduced de-dupe rates? I'm now using
encfs for most of the free storage they're giving me.

------
mark_l_watson
I tried this argument (hurting USA's economy) as an argument to several
friends on how harmfull the NSA sweep everything up surveillance will probably
hurt our economy. They don't buy my argument because the US news media tells
one side of the story only (mostly). It only takes a few seconds to find
relevant foreign news stories, but there seems to be a hysterical blindness
happening.

I enjoy playing Chess and Go, and it is very important to accept what is on
the board as reality, and play the game accordingly.

I listened to Richard Stallman earlier today, saying that now is the time when
perhaps the fight for freedom could work. I think Richard is perhaps overly
optimistic, but we can hope. I have increased donations to EFF, FSF, and the
ACLU - that seems the best I can do. I used to write frequently to my elected
representatives but most of them seem to have their own agendas that are not
aligned with what I think are public interests.

------
gonvaled
I've said this before, but I'll repeat it here. There is zero chance that
anybody will believe what the US government / US companies will say from now
on. Their credibility has been fatally damaged, for years to come.

The fact that we are not yet seeing any exodus from the current cloud
offerings is because there are no easy-to-use alternatives which, _at the same
time_ , offer a better degree of trust. But I am confident they will emerge,
since a huge market for these kind of services has opened up - before the
Snowden relevations we were just suspicious, now we are certain.

And an important selling point of these services will be to not be US-based,
and better yet, not run by any american company. Trust can not be regained,
and _whatever_ will be said won't be believed: so you say that you are not
spying on me? Yeah, sure! So you say you have no backdoors? Yeah, sure! So you
say you can guarantee under oath that you will not spy on me, under any
circumstances, and you can prove this with court documents, contracts, laws
passed by the US congress, and the clear and concise statements of the US
president and the CIA boss? Yeah, sure!

------
haimez
It's sad that this is our best chance for changing US policy at this point,
but I'll take it. I would have hoped that the ideals of freedom were something
that the American people embraced for their own sake, but you play the hand
you're dealt.

